# Technosquare reflash



## concrEETdonkey (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey so I just bought a 05 Altima SE-R and now I want to do some mods to it. according the technosquares website if you add an intake or exaust you will actually loose HP with the stock ecu... is this true? I want to get the re-flash anyways but I was wondering if I need to get that done first or if I can get a CAI and exaust first without loosing power


----------



## jtrich (Dec 8, 2009)

You need to call Uprev in Austin TX
UpRev - Engine Management
You can get a custom tune from them or the software to tune it yourself.
James


----------



## concrEETdonkey (Jan 2, 2010)

I think ill stick with technosquare... they seem to have pretty good rep. but im just confused about why the ser's stock ecu would overcompensate for increased airflow... and was wondering if that was true or just technosquare trying to get more people to buy the re-flash


----------



## jtrich (Dec 8, 2009)

I don't know about the Altima, I have a titan. Changing the intake and exhaust gave me more power, but once I got the custom tune for my setup I got even more. Now If I had gone with the banks exhaust I would have lost low end power because the pipes are too big. Tuning wont help that much either. You must get an exhaust tuned to your cars engine. The problem with the banks exhaust for the titan is banks is famous for big pipes so they went 3" pipe all the way. A titan does best with 2 1/4 into one 3' pipe. Find a forum just for Altimas and they should be able to tell you whats the best setup for your car, using other people experiences.
James


----------



## Tony Two-Tone (Feb 18, 2010)

UpRev > TS IMO.


----------



## dcalleja777 (May 15, 2014)

concrEETdonkey said:


> I think ill stick with technosquare... they seem to have pretty good rep. but im just confused about why the ser's stock ecu would overcompensate for increased airflow... and was wondering if that was true or just technosquare trying to get more people to buy the re-flash


In a sense you are correct. If you mode more then a cold air the engine will start to run too lean, leading to possible engine failure depending on how lean it will go. If you add just a CAI or SAI you will be fine.


----------

